# Brancher 2 écrans 4K USB-C avec un seul cable sur Macbook PRO ?



## MoOx (9 Juin 2017)

Avec les promesses dur Thunderbolt 3, on nous a dit et redit qu'on pourrait brancher 2 écrans 4K via un seul cable.
J'ai 2 écrans LG ultrafine 4K USB-C que je branche depuis un moment avec... 2 cables.
J'ai bêtement acheté une station Belkin Thunderbolt 3 en me disant "Youpi y'a 2 ports Thunderbolt3 (donc USB-C) je vais pouvoir enfin n'avoir qu'un cable".
C'était sans compter (et je trouve que, pour toutes les stations ils sont vraiment pas clair là dessus) qu'un port est squatté pour relier la station au macbook... Du coup reste qu'un port USB-C.
Alors je fais comment moi?

- Soit je renvois ma station à Apple et j'ai l'air d'un con qui s'est bien fait entubé par les promesses du Thunderbolt3 (mais en fait, l'écran ultrafine 4K c'est pas thunderbolt 3, juste "usb-c" 3.1 apparement? cf descriptif en bas de page qui dit qu'un cable USB-C 3.1 suffit)
- Soit j'essaye un adaptateur USB-C vers display port vu que la station en a un, ca ferait un écran via display port + un via USB-C
- Soit USB-C via USB-A 3.1 (mais ça à mon avis, ça ne marchera juste pas - mais je peux rêver vu que le LG marche en USB et pas thunderbolt 3)
- Soit vous avez une autre solution et je vous aime déjà.

J'ai regardé plusieurs stations, tout on max 2 port USB-C/thunderbolt 3


----------



## NestorK (9 Juin 2017)

Il aurait fallu chaîner les écrans. 

Ca peut se faire sur certains modèles via DisplayPort et surtout via Thunderbolt. Le modèle 4K en USB-C n'est pas chainable, en revanche il se peut que le modèle Thunderbolt 5K le soit. 

A creuser.


----------



## r e m y (9 Juin 2017)

Et oui... pour que tes écrans bénéficient des promesses du thunderbolt, encore faudrait-il qu'ils soient thunderbolt et pas usb!

Je sais bien que le format de prise unique entre TB3 et usb-C ainsi que les ports mixtes usb-C/TB3 rendent les choses confuses, mais ces 2 protocoles restent bien distincts avec des caractéristiques techniques propres à chacun.


----------



## MoOx (9 Juin 2017)

En l'état la station marche bien avec un seul écran usb-c. Vous ne pensez pas que la station en l'occurence, capable de mélangé du displayport et de l'usb-c/thunderbolt peut arriver à merger un usb-c to displayport (car ce cable existe et d'après ce que je vois sur le net, est assez utilisé) et un simple usb-c? J'ai envie d'y croire, je vois pas pourquoi ça passerais pas. Je vais bien voir en achetant ce cable.
Là on serait plus sur du daisy chain mais un merge 2 signals => 1 signal thunderbolt 3 (j'imagine que la grosseur de ces bêtes en taille et en prix doit bien s'expliquer!)


----------



## r e m y (9 Juin 2017)

Si c'est bien de cette station qu'il s'agit:
https://www.amazon.fr/Belkin-daccue...97012599&sr=8-1&keywords=belkin+thunderbolt+3

branche un ecran sur un port usb-C et l'autre sur le port DisplayPort (si tes écrans acceptent aussi une entrée DisplayPort bien sûr... si ils ne sont QUE usb-C c'est râpé)


----------



## MoOx (9 Juin 2017)

Reste à voir donc sur usb-c -> displayport va le faire. Stay tuned, cable commandé!


----------



## r e m y (9 Juin 2017)

MoOx a dit:


> Reste à voir donc sur usb-c -> displayport va le faire. Stay tuned, cable commandé!



Je ne comprends pas bien ce que tu veux faire....
À quoi te servira un câble usb-C vers DisplayPort???


----------



## MoOx (9 Juin 2017)

La station belkin n'a qu'un port USB-C dispo. J'ai 2 écrans USB-C LG ultrafine 4k (noté dans le titre du post ). Donc un écran sera bien en usb-c, l'autre devra être branché sur le port restant... Le displayport. D'où le cable usb-c -> displayport.


----------



## r e m y (9 Juin 2017)

Pour faire ça, c'est un câble DisplayPort vers usb-C qu'il faudrait... mais ça n'existe pas!


----------



## MoOx (9 Juin 2017)

j'ai parlé d'un cable, pas d'un adaptateur. https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B01N5RFAI4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## r e m y (9 Juin 2017)

Je parle bien d'un câble également!
Ce n'est pas par hasard si ce câble est noté usb-C VERS DisplayPort. 

Le DisplayPort est le signal de SORTIE! En aucun cas ça ne fonctionnera si tu retournes le câble avec du DisplayPort en ENTRÉE.


----------



## MoOx (9 Juin 2017)

Je me disais bien aussi que y'avait un risque 
Je tente quand même. Je trouve ça ouf que il n'y ai pas de solutions.


----------



## r e m y (9 Juin 2017)

Une solution serait de changer de hub pour en prendre un qui te donne 2 ports usb-C en plus de celui servant à brancher le Mac. 

https://www.macway.com/fr/product/415303/belkin-mini-hub-4-ports-usb-c.html

en vérifiant avant achat, que les ports usb-C en question délivrent bien le signal vidéo permettant d'y brancher tes écrans!

(édité) Après vérification ce hub ne permet pas de brancher des écrans sur ses ports usb-C


----------



## MoOx (9 Juin 2017)

En terme de débit ça va envoyer assez pour que le cable vers le macbook fasse passer les 2 signaux?


----------



## r e m y (9 Juin 2017)

MoOx a dit:


> En terme de débit ça va envoyer assez pour que le cable vers le macbook fasse passer les 2 signaux?



Je ne sais pas. Il faut poser la question au vendeur avant achat...


----------



## MoOx (9 Juin 2017)

les 2 écrans sont en usb-c 3.1 du coup faudrait un hub usb-c 3.1 -> thunderbolt 3 pour que les 2 signaux passent


----------



## r e m y (9 Juin 2017)

Après recherche, je ne trouve aucun hub permettant de brancher tes 2 écrans 4K usb-C en n'utilisant qu'un seul port usb-C du MacBookPro. (Celui de MacWay que j'indiquais plus haut ne permet pas de brancher un ecran sur les sorties usb-C)

Il va falloir te résoudre à utiliser 2 câbles et 2 ports.


----------



## MoOx (9 Juin 2017)

Un jour peut être on trouvera ça.


----------

